# How to choose a name for a new clothing brand



## Printsome (Jul 31, 2013)

Hey guys!

So as a clothing printing company it's pretty common to find people asking us different questions about the clothing business in general. It's been lately when I've started to receive emails from folks asking me how to properly name a clothing brand, if there are strategies or something they can use to come up with a wicked name for their new clothing lines.

Well, there's no algorithm to come up with the next big thing. However, there are quite a few strategies. 

In order to answer all those questions we've put together an infographic about naming a new clothing brand.

Head over to the article if you want to read our insights or just take a look at the infographic (attached).

Hope you guys like it!


----------

